# Hatchling size?



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

Does anyone know how big a european or religiosa mantis hatchling is?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

about the size of a small mosquito


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

oh no!!!!! what about after 2 days?


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

i thought that since the european one is a kind of big mantis(my male is 2 and a half inches long and my female is 3 and a half) the babies would be at leas on centimeter...


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't consider them to be big mantids. They nymphs are small. Not as small as some though.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes about half the size of a baby chinese


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

> kind of big


Aren't they? Compared to orchids, and all those itty bitty ones that lay tiny ocos.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

if they are slightly smaller, would they be able to eat d.hydei right away?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

try the small till L2


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

if they are slightly smaller, would they be able to eat d.hydei right away?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Try the smaller flies at first. The nymphs will run from Hydei.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

oops, i think i pressed submit twice. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll second what Robo said, hatchlings will run away from anything which is close to the size of the mantis :roll: , they are little cowards :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

YES mine always ran yet they ate eachother?! :lol:


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 16, 2007)

> YES mine always ran yet they ate eachother?! :lol:


Maybe its just tough luv :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Hahahaha Yeah brothers and sister are supposed to bit eachothers heads off :twisted:


----------

